# Matting under the ears



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

So what is the best way to deal with this? I've tried evening hand detangling, brushing, combing and cutting out with little scissors. Any thoughts?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I trim out all that fluff with Jacks and brush through there several times a week to make sure mats don't form. 

Bertie's ears.... I can't wait to start trimming the frizzles away. It doesn't mat yet, but it will, given more time. We went through all that with past dogs. >.<


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Little mats get big! DH uses mustache attachment on razor to remove them. To prevent, I occasionaly work in a bit a CowboyMagic Detangler


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cowboy Magic (I buy it at Tractor Supply), a comb, small scisssors and fingers.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Cowboy magic huh. I will look for it but I suspect I will have to get it mail ordered.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Cowboy magic huh. I will look for it but I suspect I will have to get it mail ordered.


You can find it near you. Just go to this site and plug in the zip. I know there are at least a few feed or saddle stores in S.B. (Go Gauchos!):
Store Locator | Cowboy Magic

This is what I have, but I have seen it in different bottles:


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Regular brushing but if all else fails slide a comb under the base of the mat. Use scissors to cut off the mat. The comb acts as a barrier for protection from the sharp scissors so you don't nip the skin.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks all of you. We got the cowboy magic and the nifty tool. They work great!!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Thinning shears. I've done it twice so far. She's about due for another trimming. 

It was discussed at length here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-grooming/121896-grooming.html

I posted photos of my first attempt.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The tool we got with the cowboy magic is called a Safari De-Matt Comb for Dogs. We love it. It can be adjusted for left handed people, which we both are.


----------



## English Gracie (Aug 6, 2013)

We have to comb Gracie's neck and under-ear nightly so she doesn't mat. May have to give this Cowboy Magic a try.


----------

